# An attempt at drawing



## jcambece (May 18, 2006)

For the last few days I have been working on my drawing skills and I wanted to share my progress. Here are 2 of the pictures I have madeneither is too special, but then again I have really never taken the time to try and draw. Critique is welcome, but if you dont like them please tell me why so I can fix them up and make them better. 




This one is just random stuff, not sure what I was going for, but I like coloring




This is some form of warrior.

Cambece


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 18, 2006)

I think it looks great!  Shows real progress and talent!  

Keep up the good work... You may be in one of them artist fairs some day...

Now, ya gotta try  your hand at painting...and make some BIG BUCKS 

Jesse


----------

